# Lamb in Green Egg



## vimal (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Folks....I just bought a Big Green Egg and have read a lot of your tips.  I hoping to get a very soft roast for the young kids, MEAT MUST FALL OFF THE BONE. (BTW I dont mind boned or deboned)

Now I understanmd 3-2-1 works for pork...But does it work for lamb?  Also I understand all cooking for this method is indirect.

Lastly I have a controller to measure/control internal meat temp, but its a wireless one and needs an adaptor.  In the meanwhile can I use core temperatures or not?

Thanks Vimal


----------

